# my first explore in St Georges Hospital (Hornchurch)



## George9292 (Aug 31, 2017)

so today i explored an abandoned hospital called " St Georges Hospital "
I took some pictures of the building in and outside I explored in was really interesting and good as my first exploration alone, i wanted to go further in but will do next time when I'm with a few other people, it took me roughly 20 minutes to figure out a route to get in.



also if anyone is from the local area romford? and wanna explore this together lemme know as i wanna explore deeper.

camera i use is Canon G7Xii


----------



## Rubex (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like a cool place to explore, nice photos


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 31, 2017)

hey, you have visited your own hospital. Great first report


----------



## George9292 (Aug 31, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> hey, you have visited your own hospital. Great first report




thanks i also wanna go back and do it all this time but with a few people on my own was ok but not as fun


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice photographs for your first post but I have just two niggles. Your first shot you photographed a fence, could you not get higher to try to take a picture above the fence. And, when you post your pictures could you separate the pictures with a gap as it looks like one big picture. That's all. Otherwise its a good post and nicely recorded.


----------



## merribrody (Aug 31, 2017)

That is a gorgeous, gorgeous building.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 1, 2017)

Good first report and great pix.


----------



## George9292 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs for your first post but I have just two niggles. Your first shot you photographed a fence, could you not get higher to try to take a picture above the fence. And, when you post your pictures could you separate the pictures with a gap as it looks like one big picture. That's all. Otherwise its a good post and nicely recorded.



ok sory and thanks for the tip


----------



## mockney reject (Sep 1, 2017)

Well done dude


----------



## George9292 (Sep 1, 2017)

mockney reject said:


> Well done dude



thanks mate i enjoyed it and wanna do it fully next time will do it when i find a few people who wanna do it together aswell and thanks for the tip leverton hall next then whips cross hospital


----------



## Andywilkin (Sep 1, 2017)

I worked in St George's Hospital for a short time, let me know when you plan on going back there, might join you


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 1, 2017)

nicely captured


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 2, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs for your first post but I have just two niggles. Your first shot you photographed a fence, could you not get higher to try to take a picture above the fence. And, when you post your pictures could you separate the pictures with a gap as it looks like one big picture. That's all. Otherwise its a good post and nicely recorded.



I liked that myself, gives it a air of mystery 
Just need to put spaces in there


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 3, 2017)

I come from the area originally and it is amazing to see how many hospitals have closed in the last few years. Great post, thanks


----------



## George9292 (Sep 4, 2017)

will next week if your up for it are you local ? to it i am ?


----------



## George9292 (Sep 4, 2017)

yeah thats true im going back soon maybe next week to do it fully


----------



## krela (Sep 4, 2017)

Please don't use public threads to arrange visits. That's what PMs are for when you get access to them.


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 4, 2017)

Some cool snaps and the place is in fairly good nick by the looks of it! Might have to go and have a little peek!


----------



## George9292 (Sep 4, 2017)

krela said:


> Please don't use public threads to arrange visits. That's what PMs are for when you get access to them.



well i cant pm lool


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 4, 2017)

Didn't think the place was still standing. Good effort


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 5, 2017)

George9292 said:


> well i cant pm lool



Hence the "When you get access to them."


----------

